# ATTN: Full Moon Masks - NEED INFO - Dispute.



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

didnt know what section of the forum to post this is..

anyone have any knowledge about Full Moon Masks?? We ordered a set of wings from them over a month ago!! We call, and they keep saying they are being shipped. We ask for a tracking number, and then get the response... "They have not gone out yet, but we will send them out for rush delivery tommorrow. Now we call...and straight to voice mail. :finger:

anyone have any info??? Or should we just start THE process 

Here's a pic of the wings:


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I couldn't find them listed on the Better Business Borough website but I did manage to find out that they also run Shem-Inc (http://shem-inc.com/index.html). The address and phone are the exact same.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

good luck with that Monty....they must be too busy to get yours out


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Can you cancel your payment?


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

UPDATE: Just got called them again. He answered the phone!!! LOL! He gave us a tracking number - yes I checked it to be valid- and SOMETHING is being sent down here. I'll keep you posted on the outcome... and the product.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hope you get them - those wings look really cool.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Hope you get them.

And next time....order wings from me. I could probably do those for half the price if they're just fabric and wire. Not to far off from the Faery Wings I make.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

Update:

They FINALLY got here!! 

These wings COULD be FANTASTIC!.... In those pics (from the site) they show the 'front'. Well....the 'back' isnt quite finished so good. If they put as much detail into the back-side, they would have a sure fire winner! Instead, they simply made a few stokes with a paint brush to give the idea of 'skeletal structure' within the wings. Versus the front that actually have a 3 dimensional aspect to the design. 

Oh well...... 

Personally...... The latex produces that flesh-y kinda feeling to it. but yet, needs to be thinner to reduce weight. - which might lead to the finished product being a bit fragile. (i.e. tear easily)... Next time, I'm gonna take a shot at making these myself. I think if you create a mold for each side, and the right (ie. lightweight) structure, you can still use wire-ing for the main support.... I realise this isnt like using fabric (as mentioned above) and there are inherant issues with latex. - *I* just dont have enough experience with latex..... live a learn I guess.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

Aelwyn - do you have a link so we can see??


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to hear you got your wings.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

monty1269 said:


> Aelwyn - do you have a link so we can see??


http://www.myspace.com/wingsandfaerythings or http://wingsnfaerythings.blogspot.com . Not much of the BIG wings up that I've done for custom orders, but you'll get the idea.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

got a sample of something more..... evil ?


----------

